

Ask HN: must follow entrepreneurs on Twitter? - kodeshpa

Please submit Twitter handles - name .
======
mindcrime
A couple of existing such lists:

[http://www.quora.com/Who-are-the-best-entrepreneurs-to-
follo...](http://www.quora.com/Who-are-the-best-entrepreneurs-to-follow-on-
Twitter)

[http://www.quora.com/Who-are-the-top-entrepreneurs-to-
follow...](http://www.quora.com/Who-are-the-top-entrepreneurs-to-follow-on-
Twitter)?

~~~
kodeshpa
Thanks this list if useful

------
combiclickwise
I made this page a while back using Robert Scoble's list

[http://www.readevery.com/best?q=500_tech_entrepreneurs_to_fo...](http://www.readevery.com/best?q=500_tech_entrepreneurs_to_follow_by_Robert_Scoble)

------
kodeshpa
@paulg -- Paul Graham @

